# TT Liang



## Xue Sheng (Dec 29, 2007)

TT Liang (1900-2002) [1of2] 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OywSflO2aos&feature=related

TT Liang (1900-2002) [2of2]
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VN0TGeXYy_A&feature=related


----------



## bigfootsquatch (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Xue and everyone else,

Liang's stances seem lower than what I've seen others demonstrate. I've read in FZW's "Mastering Yang Style Taijiquan" that the form's stances could have low, middle, or high stances to suit the individual. Are these training methods taught or just practiced individually based on the person's understanding of the form?


----------



## Makalakumu (Dec 29, 2007)

TT Liang lived in the town that I grew up for a time.  I met him once as a youth.  My karate teacher was a student of his for time (I don't know how long).  I thought he was a funny old man.  He came to practice with a mickey mouse t-shirt that was way to small.  Anyway, that was the only time that I've ever seen what tai chi was capable of.  There were mats that lined the basement of the house he lived in.  They were put to good use.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 29, 2007)

bigfootsquatch said:


> Hi Xue and everyone else,
> 
> Liang's stances seem lower than what I've seen others demonstrate. I've read in FZW's "Mastering Yang Style Taijiquan" that the form's stances could have low, middle, or high stances to suit the individual. Are these training methods taught or just practiced individually based on the person's understanding of the form?


 
It has always been my understanding that there can be a high, middle and low stance when doing the form but I have never trained with the Yang family so I cannot be certain of that, but I would beleive Fu Zhong Wen. As it comes from Tung Ying Jie it the tendancy is towards a low stance. 

Tung Ying Jie








Tung Hu Ling








 
However my sifu does not force people into a lower stance if that cannot do it.




upnorthkyosa said:


> TT Liang lived in the town that I grew up for a time. I met him once as a youth. My karate teacher was a student of his for time (I don't know how long). I thought he was a funny old man. He came to practice with a mickey mouse t-shirt that was way to small. Anyway, that was the only time that I've ever seen what tai chi was capable of. There were mats that lined the basement of the house he lived in. They were put to good use.


 
Cool.

I had a chance to see him do the form in person but it was the year before he passed away. I would have liked to see him do the form in his younger days.


----------



## Laoshi77 (Oct 8, 2008)

I would recommend the book 'Steal My Art' which was written about T.T Liang from one of his top students.
Liang seemed to have a very interesting life from working for a corrupt government in China to teaching in the U.S.


----------

